# What was the source of inspiration for James Horner when scoring Zorro?



## Abdulrahman (Nov 2, 2019)

I feel like his work for the Zorro movies doesn't get much love. I was surprised to know that he was the orchestrator as well. Such beautiful and lush orchestrations. The guy was a genius!
I feel bad for him. He had so much potential. So much music that still needs to be uncovered by him. I just wish he wrote a book on his work as an orchestration or composition book. Funny that even Henry Jackman took his inspiration from Horner when he scored Puss in Boots. Some even say he stole his orchestration. Anyways, I would love if I could know from where Horner got his ideas when scoring Zorro or possibly if I could find the complete film score sheets online anywhere?


----------



## jeremyr (Nov 9, 2019)

El Sombrero de Tres Picos by Manuel de Falla


----------

